# Festool supplemental manuals



## KevM (3 Jul 2014)

Not really sure of the best place for this - but it seems tip-like to me!

I recently stumbled across a couple of Festool 'supplemental' manuals on the Festool USA site for the TS 55 REQ and MFT Table ; there may be small product variations to be aware of but I found them much better than the standard manuals supplied by Festool in the UK.

Festool Europe/UK seem to be doing themselves a disservice by not supporting their excellent products with better (or better publicised?) reference material.

More here, I only posted those that interested me - selfish eh?

Kev


----------



## carlb40 (2 Aug 2014)

Ahh yes. I think most are also listed on FOG.


----------



## RobCee (21 Aug 2014)

That MFT document is a gem! It's a bit of a shame that the current profile on the MFT no longer has a t-track in the top like the one he uses, it looks much more convenient for jigs.


----------

